# Riding Lessons in or around Chippenham, Wilts



## BassettLover (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I am desperate to get back into riding after a 5 year break but am really struggling to find a decent riding school near where i live, they all seem to have shut down. 

I am based near Chippenham in Wiltshire.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated!

Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## Sandy Banks (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi
You could try Lacock on the corner of Bewley Lane I think she is still running. Or Hampsley Hollow at Heddington or theres another one at Heddington Wick.

Good Luck!


----------



## ruselrones (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there....i am a horse rider....due to some reasons i got quit of horse riding....now the problem is that i again want to become a rider....but it has been past 15 years i have not even sat on horse.......i am situates in united states can anyone tell me where can get the best trainer...........


----------



## ladybiggles (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi I am also in the Chippenham area and am looking for reasonably priced lessons, need to get back into riding as lost my nerve a while back and need to get my butt in gear! Does anybody have any recent info and/or websites if possible  many thanks  xx


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

HULBERTS GREEN RIDING
Address - Braydonside
Brinkworth
Wiltshire
SN15 5AR

Contact - Tel: 01666 510

PEWSEY VALE RIDING CENTRE
Address - Church Farm
Stanton St Bernard
Marlborough
Wiltshire
SN8 4LJ
Contact - Tel: 01672 851237/ 851400
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.pewseyvaleridingcentre.com

WICKSTEAD FARM EQUESTRIAN CENTRE
Address - Highworth
Swindon
Wiltshire
SN6 7PP
Contact - Tel: 01793 762265
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the Wickstead Farm web site. - Wickstead Farm


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

If it's not too far (google maps says about 45 mins away), Barton End Stables has a great reputation. Here is the website -

Horse Riding Lessons | Riding School and Livery Stables in Stroud Gloucestershire

Wherever you go make sure that the instructor is at least a BHSAI (if not BHSII or BHSI) and make sure they have the correct insurance - good luck!


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

ruselrones said:


> Hi there....i am a horse rider....due to some reasons i got quit of horse riding....now the problem is that i again want to become a rider....but it has been past 15 years i have not even sat on horse.......i am situates in united states can anyone tell me where can get the best trainer...........


That will depend on where exactly you are in the US and what discipline/s you are interested in.


----------

